# [Apache] Virtuelle Hosts und CustomLogs



## sam (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi Jungs & Mädels,

   habe auf meinem Server mehrere Domains laufen, die ich durch VirtualHosts auf die einzelnen Verzeichnisse weiterleite.
   Das klappt prima...sogar besser als ich gedacht habe.

 Nur zu den Log-Files habe ich ein paar Fragen:

Frage 1: Wenn ich eine eigene Logfile angebe für einen virtuellen Host, wird dieser nicht mehr bei der zentralen Logfile berücksichtigt/mitgeloggt, oder?
   Kann man einstellen, dass beide Logfiles beschrieben werden?
 Hintergrund: Will einmal eine Logfile im Verzeichnis haben, die man bequem für dieses Projekt per FTP herunterladen kann (evtl. sogar vom Kunden über ein Programm zur Auswertung) und einmal eine zentrale Stelle, an der ich alle Daten und evtl. Unregelmäßigkeiten auf einen Blick habe.

Frage 2: Was muss ich alles loggen? Habe da was von _common_, _referer_ usw. gesehen.
  Hätte schon gern alles, was möglich ist inkl. UA, Referer usw.
  Wie müssen dann die Zeilen in der _httpd.conf_ und _vhosts.conf_ aussehen?

  Hoffe, dass ihr mir ein wenig weiterhelfen könnt 

  mfg
  sam


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Dezember 2004)

Logfilemanagement ist alles wunderbar in der Doku auf httpd.apache.org beschrieben 

Setze einfach einen Cronjob, der das Haupt-Logfile alle Nase lang ins Kundenverzeichnis kopiert ...


----------



## sam (30. Dezember 2004)

Ja, die Seiten habe ich gerade auch gefunden...steht einiges drauf.

 Aber ich kann dem Kunden ja nicht einfach die Logfiles vom ganzen Server geben.
 90% von dem Kram gehen den ja nichts an 

 mfg


----------



## Oliver Gringel (30. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst für jeden VirtualHost einzeln loggen.
Siehe http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_log_config.html#logformat und http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_log_config.html#customlog


----------



## sam (30. Dezember 2004)

Oliver Gringel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst für jeden VirtualHost einzeln loggen.
> Siehe http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_log_config.html#logformat und http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_log_config.html#customlog


  Darüber bin ich mir im Klaren, aber trotzdem Danke für die Links.
  Allerdings wollte ich auch eine zentrale Logdatei mit allen Dateien von allen virtuellen Hosts...geht sowas?

  mfg
  sam


----------



## Oliver Gringel (30. Dezember 2004)

Ja, dann schreib die entsprechenden Zeile außerhalb der VirtualHosts. Die gelten dann für alles.


----------

